# SLP Performance Full Length Headers.



## 302cali (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey whats up all?

I have a 2005 6.0. I am thinking about get the SLP Header package and Im trying to get some good info about it. 

What kind of performance gain do you get? Where is the best place to get it? Does it sound different from the stock headers? How hard are they to keep looking clean. All the info you can give me I appreciate.


Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Package? I'm assuming you mean LTs AND the midpides? FWIW don't use the flange gaskets they give you but reuse the old MLS ones. With a tune you'll pick up ~25 RWHP. Maryland Speed is a good vendor. They sound substantially different than the stock manifolds as stock are cast iron and mute sound quite a bit. You gain an increase is volume and engine noise with LTs. I have SLP LTs mainly because at the time (2006) they were cheap and already came with coating which is very important. Coating keeps the engine bay a little cooler and keeps exhaust velocity up. There are other better headers like Stainless Works, Kooks or Dynatech. All of those should be coated before use but will make a few more ponies. Dynatechs are also easier to install. You'll find putting the driver's side header in a royal PITA. As far as "clean" you're pumping gases well over 1,000 degrees through them so they all discolor slightly but after 7 years mine still look good.


----------

